# Lowering Springs vs. Coil Overs?



## wishIhadanRS (Aug 4, 2011)

I was watching Jason's video and I loved the stance of his car with just the springs. I know the coil overs which he upgraded to are much better due to their height/dampening adjustability however....is there any downside to doing just the springs.

In other words will it wear out the shocks pre-maturely? The H&R springs look like the perfect height (even with the front being deeper than the rear- which it needs). 

Also how is the ride with the H&R springs? Unlike Jason I'm NOT trying to tighten up the suspension. I want it to be as comfortable as stock...if possible!

Thanks in advance all!!!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

go coilovers, skip a step and save some dough and jump into a set of coilovers :thumbup: I recommend H&R (i haz these), KW and ST (same as KW but galvanized versus SS).

If you decided to go springs, go with a set of H&R springs, they will not blow out your shocks unless you get the Race version of the springs. with putting in lowering springs or coilovers, you will have a lower center of gravity thus better handling, what is usually sacrificed in the process is comfort (subjective point but i figured i would keep it politically correct :laugh i enjoy a sporty car as i drive a Toyota Tundra, Ford van and Nissan van everyday, so i didnt mind "feeling the road" a little more :thumbup: 

btw im getting side tracked lol ill send that email right away :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

With just springs, you can keep the mag ride. That's a nice feature to have. 

Theoretically, there could be a longevity issue with the shocks. If they give out in a few years, get the coilovers then.


----------



## wishIhadanRS (Aug 4, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> With just springs, you can keep the mag ride. That's a nice feature to have.
> 
> Theoretically, there could be a longevity issue with the shocks. If they give out in a few years, get the coilovers then.


I unfortunately don't have the mag ride- I have a TT not a TTS. However I think this is good advice so long as the coil overs don't offer a "substantially" better ride.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

TheSandeman said:


> go coilovers, skip a step and save some dough and jump into a set of coilovers


I second the Sandeman's advice. Coilovers are an optimized coil/shock combination that allow you to adjust your stance to YOUR interpretation of what a TT should look like without sacrificing handling performance. I run Eibach Superstreets but there are a number of reputable choices out there. Don't cheap out. Your TT will thank you.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

wishIhadanRS said:


> I unfortunately don't have the mag ride- I have a TT not a TTS. However I think this is good advice so long as the coil overs don't offer a "substantially" better ride.


C/Os offer a substantially funner ride..... fact! I'd also echo what TheSandeman mentioned about KW VS. ST Suspension. For the most part they are the exact same build quality, but KW is aluminum and ST is Stainless Steel. I know because I made all of their SEMA videos and I went to many many meetings to learn about their products. Check this out:

*[ST Suspension for 2010 Audi TT]*

For the most part these are very similar to the KW V2's but $400- cheaper and a smidgen heavier. If you aren't tracking the car and 3-4 lbs doesnt matter to you, go ST. Especially for their warranty and customer service. They won't leave you out in the cold. :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

TT412GO said:


> Don't cheap out. Your TT will thank you.


Wow, everyone is having such an easy time spending your money. Yeah, I guess if you don't have mag ride, and you are infinitely wealthy get the coilovers.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Wow, everyone is having such an easy time spending your money. Yeah, I guess if you don't have mag ride, and you are infinitely wealthy get the coilovers.


come on now, coilovers arent that expensive :laugh: but there are valid points for both sides :thumbup: coilovers are great, but youll get a sportier ride like i mentioned earlier OP. nothing too over to top if you go with KW/ST V1-V2, Eibach & Konis. theyre a little softer (comfortable) compared to my H&Rs. i had a chance to test a KW TT and Koni TT and theyre more OEM feel than my H&Rs ill admit


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Wow, everyone is having such an easy time spending your money. Yeah, I guess if you don't have mag ride, and you are infinitely wealthy get the coilovers.


My point was that the ST set up is less than a grand. Springs are what? $350- to $400- easy right? If you're a serious hobbyist go with C/O's if you just want a slightly sportier feel/look go with springs only. Either way good luck on your choice, and post up pics when its done! ic:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

H&R sport springs are $220 on MJM w/free shipping.(ECS has them for $185....) I agree with The Dr. Run springs and see if you like them. Then mod up to C/O's if you want to take an extra step. 
I have a plain TT and the H&R springs on stock shocks. Nice and smooth. :thumbup::thumbup:
(but then I'm on a budget.... :wave


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

not to go off topic but i have the 3.2 tt and i do have the mag ride.. what are my options? just springs?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

xBassi said:


> not to go off topic but i have the 3.2 tt and i do have the mag ride.. what are my options? just springs?


Yeah, or you can go with the KWs and their "electrik kit" which allows you to insert these aluminum resistor deals into the female socket on your magride to trick the car into thinking they are still on, and therefore throw no codes.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

soo glad i didnt buy mine with the mag-ride :laugh:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

kendoist4162 said:


> H&R sport springs are $220 on MJM w/free shipping.(ECS has them for $185....) I agree with The Dr. Run springs and see if you like them. Then mod up to C/O's if you want to take an extra step.
> I have a plain TT and the H&R springs on stock shocks. Nice and smooth. :thumbup::thumbup:
> (but then I'm on a budget.... :wave


I have H&R's on a TTS....didn't come down that much....just right.....and it's great....add some bars and your fine. If you want all out lowness-go with coils but I think they will be harsher in ride....just depends on what your looking for.




xBassi said:


> not to go off topic but i have the 3.2 tt and i do have the mag ride.. what are my options? just springs?


I have Magride with H&R's-works great.....but it's a TTS.




TheSandeman said:


> If you decided to go springs, go with a set of H&R springs, they will not blow out your shocks unless you get the Race version of the springs.


I hate the myth that springs will blow out stock shocks-it's completely untrue and probably started by a shock mfg'er.... Only if you go very low will it harm them or shorten their life.....and if you do that-you've ruined the suspension geometry anyway....


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

> I hate the myth that springs will blow out stock shocks-it's completely untrue and probably started by a shock mfg'er.... Only if you go very low will it harm them or shorten their life.....and if you do that-you've ruined the suspension geometry anyway....


Your completely wrong with your statement saying that race springs won't blow stock shocks. I personally have experienced it and so have many others. mine lasted 5k miles until it rode like complete ****. IF you have Sport springs you have nothing to worry about because it's within the stock shocks spring rate specs.


---
- Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

TheSandeman said:


> Your completely wrong with your statement saying that race springs won't blow stock shocks. I personally have experienced it and so have many others. mine lasted 5k miles until it rode like complete ****. IF you have Sport springs you have nothing to worry about because it's within the stock shocks spring rate specs.
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone4.


I didn't say race springs....they will....I was talking about moderate lowering spings like the H&R's only. I said only if you go "very low" which is what race springs do......is that myth true.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> soo glad i didnt buy mine with the mag-ride :laugh:



i bought my 3.2tt used so i had no choice. lol





> Yeah, or you can go with the KWs and their "electrik kit" which allows you to insert these aluminum resistor deals into the female socket on your magride to trick the car into thinking they are still on, and therefore throw no codes.


yeah that electric kw kit is kinda expansive.. actually not kinda but very expansive lol


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

xBassi said:


> i bought my 3.2tt used so i had no choice. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think for that price I would consider air ride lol but no1 has attempted to code it out like TPMS and just disable it completely?


---
- Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> Wow, everyone is having such an easy time spending your money. Yeah, I guess if you don't have mag ride, and you are infinitely wealthy get the coilovers.


I'm not sure what price list you're looking at, but the cost of coilovers falls a little short of requiring one to be "infinitely wealthy" in my book. I trust that forum members are perfectly capable of doing their own cost/benefit calculations and don't need mommy to tell them how to spend their allowance. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

TT412GO said:


> I'm not sure what price list you're looking at, but the cost of coilovers falls a little short of requiring one to be "infinitely wealthy" in my book. I trust that forum members are perfectly capable of doing their own cost/benefit calculations and don't need mommy to tell them how to spend their allowance. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Well, not sure if you saw all the other posts by him asking about other mods. I'm not sure how much he wants to spend, but the general tone here is just buy everything and buy the best. Personally, I think that most here don't think about cost/benefit. They get wrapped up in the "if he's got, I better get it" line of thinking without even knowing why they should get it.

Everyone knows (ok, not everyone, but most) that coilover shocks/springs are a step above standard shock and lowered sport springs, especially for adjustability...great for racecars. But maybe he doesn't need/want that. Like his original post said, he liked the look of Jason's car with just the H&R springs. If that's what he wants, then why spend more. Save that money and use it for something else he wants. But, maybe he is infinitely wealthy...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

so are you guys that are riding on just H&R springs saying the ride comfort still remains very comfortable?

I have always done coil overs H&R, Neuspeed, 3 sets of KW's and AST and don't want to go there on this TT. My main concern is keeping the ride comfortable enough but a minor drop needed.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Well, not sure if you saw all the other posts by him asking about other mods. I'm not sure how much he wants to spend, but the general tone here is just buy everything and buy the best. Personally, I think that most here don't think about cost/benefit. They get wrapped up in the "if he's got, I better get it" line of thinking without even knowing why they should get it.
> 
> Everyone knows (ok, not everyone, but most) that coilover shocks/springs are a step above standard shock and lowered sport springs, especially for adjustability...great for racecars. But maybe he doesn't need/want that. Like his original post said, he liked the look of Jason's car with just the H&R springs. If that's what he wants, then why spend more. Save that money and use it for something else he wants. But, maybe he is infinitely wealthy...


Yeah Domm, I can see your point as well don't get me wrong. I'd have to say that the higher look to the front of the car on a side profile is a bit wacky looking with the H&R's. TT412GO used Eibach and in my opinion, lowers the front down reasonably close to how KW V1's might. The H&Rs pictured on both pics below illustrates the funky "reverse raked fender gappage"

*To get back to the OP, here is a pic of the TT when it was on H&R springs only.*









*...and for ProjectA3, here is what I was talking about when I tossed the A3 wheels on the TTS. Not a very flattering offset, LOL!*


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

woah that A3 offset is whack

OK i think some H&R springs may be what i would look for because i need to keep the ride quality on part with stock but get a slight drop.

how would 18x8 ET35 look on this car?


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

ProjectA3 said:


> so are you guys that are riding on just H&R springs saying the ride comfort still remains very comfortable?
> 
> I have always done coil overs H&R, Neuspeed, 3 sets of KW's and AST and don't want to go there on this TT. My main concern is keeping the ride comfortable enough but a minor drop needed.


Yes. But there is that reverse rake going on that Jason mentions. It's not severe, but it is there and the ride is still pretty smooth. I changed my wheel tire set up after having the springs on for about 3 mos. and that prolly influenced the ride more than the springs. I went from 18x9 245/40 et52 to 19x9 245/35 et45. 
To your last Q- they would stick out 7mm more than stock. i.e about 1/4 inch.... Not major by any stretch


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

kendoist4162 said:


> Not major by any stretch


errr, more like no stretch by any major.:wave:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

iModTTS said:


> Yeah Domm, I can see your point as well don't get me wrong. I'd have to say that the higher look to the front of the car on a side profile is a bit wacky looking with the H&R's. TT412GO used Eibach and in my opinion, lowers the front down reasonably close to how KW V1's might. The H&Rs pictured on both pics below illustrates the funky "reverse raked fender gappage"


To be honest, I didn't remember that photo of your car on just the H&R springs. I see what you mean about the "reverse rake". That would drive me crazy. Are you saying the Eibachs yield a more natural rake? Next year I might consider springs for my RS.

Anyway, my point was just that people should buy what they want, and not what others tell them. And that I assume everyone has a limit to how much modding they can afford. Choose your mods wisely.

Lastly, I originally didn't know that the car in question didn't have mag ride, or that you can apparently get a set of coilovers for about $1000. In that case, it might be a good idea.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> To be honest, I didn't remember that photo of your car on just the H&R springs. I see what you mean about the "reverse rake". That would drive me crazy.


My car has the H&R's and it's both illusion and real....the reverse rake. The side skirt is actually lower in the front than the rear.....but the rear wheel well gap is smaller that the front.....

So see for yourself.....


----------

